# Anchors away



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I lost a anchor that a friend had given me this last week. Another friend of mine and me lost it and it is worth it to get it back just to give him grief over it. It is in the bay about 35' deep. I know it is dirty and no visibility. But if someone what's to take a ride I would take them on my pontoon to dive it and see if they could find it. I would be willing to pay a reasonable amount just to try. I also could provide some hydro testing on your tanks in trade if interested. Thank you.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. I found one but it wasn't in the bay. Trying to track the owner of it down but having no luck


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Yeah he was from Arizona. I Should have tied it off first but I thought he would not just throw the whole thing in the water. There was nothing I could do but laugh. He said I thought it was kind of strange I couldn't understand how it worked. I almost fell off the boat. I want it back just to show him.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

HAAAA..

I thought you meant this:









ON A SERIOUS NOTE.. 
PM Sealark


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, got that stuck in my head now. Thanks.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where in the bay is the anchor? And do you have the GPS numbers where it went in the water? Not well it's close to here.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I have it save on the fish finder where I was when it went. I also have the location saved as a spot for snapper. I would be happy to take you or I can pull it off and sent it to you.

Saelark is that you as a young buck in the picture?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Reel Justice said:


> I have it save on the fish finder where I was when it went. I also have the location saved as a spot for snapper. I would be happy to take you or I can pull it off and sent it to you.
> 
> Saelark is that you as a young buck in the picture?


Send it to me [email protected]
I dont need any more spots I will deleate it when or if I find it. Yes that was me in 1966 stationed in Panama City Fl.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Reel Justice said:


> Yeah he was from Arizona. I Should have tied it off first but I thought he would not just throw the whole thing in the water. There was nothing I could do but laugh. He said I thought it was kind of strange I couldn't understand how it worked. I almost fell off the boat. I want it back just to show him.


You are not the first nor the last to experience that. I'm laughing at you, me and everybody else this has happened to and there are many and many more to come.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm fishing on Friday in the bay. If you wanna meet me at the spot I'll have my gear in board. Found a trolling motor for someone last year in the muck. Be glad to help. Actually had to go get my anchor at the 3mb a few months ago. It is dark down there.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

I will be unable to go on Friday I have to be in mobile for a meeting buy I will pull in off the gps tomorrow and send it to you and sealark. Thank you guys for your help.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Sealark, please let me know if you hit it before Friday. Thx


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

spooney you go get it haven't received any gps if I do ill send it to you and delete it. Or Just send it to spooney. I thought it was offshore , went back and reread where it's in the bay.


----------



## Reel Justice (Apr 22, 2014)

Did you have any luck Spooney? It would be a pleasure to get together some time sealark and listen to some of your stories.


----------

